# Shelby Airflo $100



## Monark52 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got this 1950? Shelby Airflo for $100 !! It`s missing the tank. Does anyone have a pic of what it looks like?  I think it`s a little different than a regular tank,it may have a chrome piece on it.  It`s also missing the light. Does this one take the plain light or the Shelby script light?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Turtle (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, that's really gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Paula. Being a Monark guy most of my time in the hobby i really need help on this one. There has to be some Shelby guys out there that can tell me what i need and maybe even provide some pics of this year and model of Airflo.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice find! :eek: That's really unique.


----------



## Classicriders (Sep 8, 2008)

If memory serve me right, the bike is a model 52A.  Your's would have been the deluxe version, chrome tank, chainguard, rack, and fenderlight.  I had the next model down some years ago, here is a pic of it.
http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/1026.html


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 8, 2008)

i have like two of those, I love those bikes, Looks like the triple light is there which is good cause they are a pain to find sometimes and they are expensive. Good luck finding that tank VERY hard to find.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a friend who has the tank to that bike.... Chrome too.... I'll give him a shout... it is still on the frame with the forks too.  Interested in the whole thing?  P.M. me ....I'll put up a pic later.


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 9, 2008)

PM sent JR


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow.
I was going to post trying to figure out exactly what model Shelby mine is.
But I think this answers my question.
Nice bike.    (Maybe I'm just biased...  )
Only difference is mine is missing the tail light. And has the square-ish front light. (not on it in the pic as it's still in transit from my Grandma's garage in MI) And mine has something I have not seen on any older bikes in pics. Front cantilever brakes.
It was just parked in there since about '53 she said. Half disassembled.
I was suprised to find the 50+ year old tubes still hold air!

My tank is all chrome. But I only have the half that has the horn mounted to it, and it's dented. Personaly though I like it without the tank. I'm gonna clean it up some and just enjoy riding it. (After taking the suprisingly good shape GoodYears of of it, don't wanna wear those babies out!)
A pic of mine. And sorry for rambling in your thread. Was just excited to find one so close to mine finally.


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yours is definately in better shape but i`m not complaining.My tires were in fairly decent shape so i took them off too and now it has new Chinese rubber for cruising...what a smooth ride!

Does your light say Shelby on it?

Can you post a close pic of the brakes,i`m curious to see it.

Anyway,great bike.Enjoy it.


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 11, 2008)

Monark52 said:


> Yours is definately in better shape but i`m not complaining.My tires were in fairly decent shape so i took them off too and now it has new Chinese rubber for cruising...what a smooth ride!
> 
> Does your light say Shelby on it?
> 
> ...





I have a closer shot of the brakes in the thread I started.
They are not Shelby brakes. Looks like someone added some Schwinn brakes at some point. :eek:   hehe
But they are neat. Little early canti brakes. Gonna throw some new pads on and they'll proly be way graby. Only prob with it is those brakes make the fork suck under when braking hard. 

I'm not 100% sure on the light. It fits flush with the fender. But I would have to see it again to know if it has anything on it. I'll be having it back in my hands tonight. 

Got some new beach cruiser tires for mine, gonna work on it some tonight I hope.


----------

